# MediaShare-No files in folder



## Melusine (Aug 22, 2007)

I have been using Tversity to share files from my i-tunes on my computer to my home theater system. Recently, when I tried to play something I got a message "no files in folder".

I uninstalled Tversity and tried Twonky and also Mezzmo (looking for a seamless way to get my i-tunes playlists working properly). However, with all of them I get the "no files in folder" or some similar message.

I did reboot the DVR (hr20) and still no luck. I can use pandora so I know there is a network connection to the DVR.

Any ideas?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

did you try tversity version 1.7.4.1.
?? thats the only one i have any luck with


----------



## Melusine (Aug 22, 2007)

I had been using Tversity 1.8 and it had been working until recently. Then it stopped and I got the dreaded "no files in folder" message.

Which message I also received with Twonky and Mezzmo. So this tells me it is something in Mediashare that is wrong, or else with my computer setup in general.

Thanks for suggesting something. I'm at my wit's end.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Melusine said:


> I had been using Tversity 1.8 and it had been working until recently. Then it stopped and I got the dreaded "no files in folder" message.......


I have TVersity v. 1.8 installed on Win 7 Home Premium. I have seen the "no files in folder" message. I can suggest the following:

- Verify that TVersity Media Server has started in Windows Services, see attached Win Services.jpg file;

- If it is not running, run TVersity.exe, refer to attached TVersity Startup.jpg*; 
*Note: you should see the Software Update message box if you have an internet connection and TVersity Media Server has started.

- Click on TVersity Logo in upper left, see TVersity Start Sharing.jpg;

- Select Start or Restart Sharing Service;

- Click on the Library tab, refer to TVersity Lib View.jpg;

- Click File System;

- Click Folders; if Tversity Media Server is running, you should see your folders.

- Click on Status tab to verify DirecTV devices are running, see TVersity Status View.jpg

- Review any changes to your OS, new programs or updates. In that regard, iTunes has been updated several times since the iPhone 4S and the new iPad. This may have inpacted TVersity and file sharing. 
*Update iTunes Info:* I noticed that in iTunes; Edit; Preferences; a new item called Sharing. It looks like you have to select the iTunes items to share on your local network. You may want to research this.

Best Wishes!


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Melusine said:


> .......However, with all of them I get the "no files in folder" or some similar message............Any ideas?


I spoke too soon. I exited Tversity.exe and stopped the Media Services. When I restarted the TVersity service and launched Tversity.exe, my Library / Folders were not available. I stopped the TVersity Media Service and exited TVersity.exe. I ran the TVersity Configuration Wizard; and TVersity.exe. I started the Media Service, and my media library was available again.

Upon further analysis, I suspect the last Adobe Flash update is the real culprit which explains why the other media servers did not work for you. For now, TVersity is working. Unfortunately, I have never gotten later versions of TVersity to work with DirecTV Media Share. You could try Windows Media Server. Microsoft may have fixed it. Best wishes!


----------

